# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  www.fatboy.ru

## Neuro

Отличный юмористический сайт FatBoy.ru. Постоянно обновляется, море информации. Прикольные картинки, анекдоты, смешные истории, flash игры и мульты, приколы и многое другое.

----------


## Botanig

бла бла бла=) Нормальный, но таких много!

----------


## Neuro

> бла бла бла=) Нормальный, но таких много!


Да, но не все обновляются каждый день.

----------


## Botanig

а каждый час? =)

----------


## Neuro

> а каждый час? =)


Эх было бы время каждый час обновлялся :)

----------

